# NGD: ESP LTD VIPER 1000 DELUXE Black Cherry



## FACTORY (Sep 22, 2012)

It just came in the other day so I thought I'd share.





First off, if you've played any LTD 1000 Series EC or Viper you'll know they are top notch for the price. I'm very happy with my purchase. This is my first brand new buy in 6 years, I got too used to buying used gear that I wanted something brand new for a change. The 3-piece neck and ebony board was a real seller for me. Forgiving some minor details (like the crappy nut, etc..) this LTD 1000 Viper is any bit as good as a Custom Shop Axe (in my opinion).

PS: This is one sexy guitar in person--> Mahogany














*Iommi*





























She plays and sounds great even with the pickup covers on surprisingly.

The Duncan Custom-5 isn't a bad pickup as I found out, its definitly very similar to the JB (although I'm till going to change it out for a JB sooner or later), hehehe.

On a side note, ESP has a spec wrong on their website, it says Black Nickle hardware but it is indeed regular Chrome Nickle hardware, just thought I'd mention it.

I have big plans for this Beast

1. Chrome metal pickup mounting rings.
2. Remove chrome pickup covers (clean off excess wax).
3. Switch out Duncan Custom-5 for a Duncan SH-4 JB.
4. Wire everything to just one CTS 500k Volume pot (no tone pot necessary).
5. Replace stock garbage plastic nut with a Graphtech BLACK TUSQ XL nut.
6. Black screws for pickguard and truss rod cover.

She should look like this once done.






NGD rant over. 


Specs:

Set-Neck Construction
24.75" Scale
Mahogany Body
Mahogany 3-piece Neck
Ebony Fingerboard
42mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
Chrome Nickel Hardware
ESP Locking Tuners
Tonepros Locking TOM Bridge & Tailpiece
Seymour Duncan Custom-5 (B) / '59 (N) p.u.
Finish: STBC (See Thru Black Cherry)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 22, 2012)

Man that horn looks long in the last pic 

Congrats, man - can't wait to see progress pics OR a picstory!


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 22, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Man that horn looks long in the last pic
> 
> Congrats, man - can't wait to see progress pics OR a picstory!



I may do a picstory. Thats a great idea.

I'll let you all know what exact BLACK TUSQ XL Graphtech nut fits my Viper (valuable information since the stock nuts should always be replaced).


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 23, 2012)

Does any one know if & or how Sperzel locking tuners are a direct replacement for these ESP locking tuners? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## ihunda (Sep 23, 2012)

Great guitar, those ltd really are amazing for the price!
I have a goldtop ec-1000 with sd pickups, really great axe but I miss the maple top for added treble bite, but I am getting of topic 

I am wondering does the pickup cover make that much of a difference on sound? I mean if they don't interact with magnetism, there should be no difference at all.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 23, 2012)

ihunda said:


> Great guitar, those ltd really are amazing for the price!
> I have a goldtop ec-1000 with sd pickups, really great axe but I miss the maple top for added treble bite, but I am getting of topic
> 
> I am wondering does the pickup cover make that much of a difference on sound? I mean if they don't interact with magnetism, there should be no difference at all.



Yes, it makes a very noticeable difference, maybe give it a try and see how she sounds.

Here is a video that shows the difference.

Link---> BKP Tutorial: Covered vs. Uncovered humbuckers - YouTube


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 23, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> Does any one know if & or how Sperzel locking tuners are a direct replacement for these ESP locking tuners? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks





You don't like the ESP locking tuners? I have them on my H-1007 and they work as well as any other brand of locking tuner I've used. Which is about every major brand out there. lol.


Congrats on the NGD. Those Viper 1000's are pretty dang nice. I owned the older "metal" version with EMG's, trans black over flame and abalone binding. It played very well but was also very neck heavy. Have they relocated the strap buttons and fixed the neck dive issue? And now you get an ebony fretboard. That's pretty f'n sweet. Mine had a light colored rosewood board.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 23, 2012)

bazguitarman said:


> You don't like the ESP locking tuners? I have them on my H-1007 and they work as well as any other brand of locking tuner I've used. Which is about every major brand out there. lol.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the NGD. Those Viper 1000's are pretty dang nice. I owned the older "metal" version with EMG's, trans black over flame and abalone binding. It played very well but was also very neck heavy. Have they relocated the strap buttons and fixed the neck dive issue? And now you get an ebony fretboard. That's pretty f'n sweet. Mine had a light colored rosewood board.



I was just thinking about maybe switching out the ESP locking tuners because I find I'm having tuning issues since I got it, but its most likely the garbage plastic stock nut that came with it. As soon as I replace the nut with a Graphtech BLACK TUSQ XL nut I'm sure the tuning issues will disappear (hopefully).


----------



## Philligan (Sep 23, 2012)

I love what they did with the 1000 series, those look so much better than the see-thru black with all the abalone  the two new ones, and the old vintage white one, all look awesome. Congrats man


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 23, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I love what they did with the 1000 series, those look so much better than the see-thru black with all the abalone  the two new ones, and the old vintage white one, all look awesome. Congrats man



Your definitly right, these 2011-12 1000 series Vipers and ECs are much better looking. Now they need to do the same with the MH-1000s for next year.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 24, 2012)

New Video bump!


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been wanting one of these for quite some time now. The viper deluxe has always been my favorite of the ltd line. They feel and sounds great. Nice guitar man! Enjoy!


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I did the unthinkable and drilled a hole (a pilot hole) into my new born LTD 1000 (that I just got) in order to correct that horrible neck diving problem caused by a bad location of the strap button, luckily I did it perfectly! It was nerve racking shit.






I even made sure to compensator for the angle.





On another note the stewmac metal chrome mounting rings came in, they were a bit too big for the pickguard which force misaligned the pickguard to the screw holes, so I ended up doing some more nerve racking shit to fix that problem. Not my best work (luckily that part is hidden under the pick guard).

I'm now waiting on a brand new JB, Stewmac CTS 500k pot & a Graphtech BLACK TUSQ XL (SLOTTED 42 X 6) nut order.

A few frustrating finish & pickguard scratches but the project Viper 1000 is almost done.





She plays like butter I might add.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to give you guys (and girls) an idea of the kind of ebony ESP is using on these LTD 1000 Vipers and ECs.

Its a fine striped ebony.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 1, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> Just to give you guys (and girls) an idea of the kind of ebony ESP is using on these LTD 1000 Vipers and ECs.
> 
> Its a fine striped ebony.



Thanks, looks nicer than what I have seen on Agile guitars, LTD is great


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 6, 2012)

Mod is finished.















So clean


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

thats a pretty sexy guitar. and it sounds amazing.

and your cat at the end made me laugh


----------



## ridner (Oct 9, 2012)

classy as fuck!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 9, 2012)

Love it! Top end LTDs are killer for the $$$

+1 for the cat yowling at the end


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 10, 2012)

Classyyyyyyyyy 
HNGD


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 10, 2012)

wow LTD has really upped their game on the deluxe series. It looks so much classier than the old veneered and abalone'd out version. Congrats!


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

AVWIII said:


> wow LTD has really upped their game on the deluxe series. It looks so much classier than the old veneered and abalone'd out version. Congrats!



It looks great with the stewmac chrome rings (with no covers) but like I said earlier, they are a bit bigger than the Seymour Duncan pickup mounting rings, the screw holes lined up perfectly its just that they are a bit longer past the screw holes and as a result displaced the pickguard which resulted in the pickguard's screw holes not match up like they need to (which is not good). For any one doing this mod on a Gibson SG or the LTD ESP Vipers with a similar pickguard I strongly suggest getting the *Warmoth Metal Humbucker Mounting Ring* that fits on-top of your existing pickup mounting ring. It looks just as good and installs with no problems (its much safer).







Just my 2 cents with that.


----------

